# Smoker build



## TTT BBQ (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello, 

I'm starting to build my first smoker and I keep reading articles and second guessing everything I have planned. I am worried i will not have enough height from the fire box opening to the grates. What should the min distance be? Should I put tuning plates in? I wanted to go one big door but I am worried about warping and will 18 in height doors be big enough? Any help would be appreciated. I have put the link for the bbq calculator below. I have also put attached my cad drawing. Its not finished yet because i keep changing my ideas. 

Thanks for any help.

http://feldoncentral.com/bbqcalcula...5,19.21&fi=0,0,0,32.57,0&fc=10.52,14.87,86.86


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey triple T, I'm not a builder so no can help with your question. Also a mod/admin has to approve your pic since it's your first post, but I thought I chime in and say welcome to the site. Happy you joined the fun. One of the builders will help you out I'm sure. 

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

TTT, morning and welcome....    If you are planning on building a SFB smoker, we have forums just for that type of build...
There are many builds that "some" of your questions may be answered..  The link I gave you will build a very good SFB smoker even thou it's tailored to an F smoker....  You can get more room between the FB/CC opening and food grate if you make a rectangular FB...    Dave

.....Start your build thread in this forum......
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/side-fire-box.202/

...


----------



## TTT BBQ (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks Chris and Dave for the info and the welcome. I will take a look at the link.


----------

